# Psych Reviews Book Reviews



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This is a dedicated thread to my channel:









Psych Reviews


Browse the most recent videos from channel "Psych Reviews" uploaded to Rumble.com




rumble.com




Psych Reviews

I'll try to keep it updated with a balance of Psychology, Meditation and Philosophy book reviews. Right now there's more meditation and a narcissist series that's complete, but I intend to do Freud through to the modern day. It's going to be fun!❤


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

As the 19th century came to an end, a new kind of philosopher was dawning for the 20th century. He would come up with strange and ground breaking theories of the human unconscious. Bridging the 19th century’s experience with Darwin and hard science, with softer sciences of hypnotism and free association.









Studies in Hysteria - Sigmund Freud and Josef Breuer


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/studies-in-hysteria/ As the 19th century came to an end, a new kind of philosopher was dawning for the 20th century. He would come up with strange and ground breaking the




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

I just finished my first website on Wordpress, with the Kalium template:

Psych Reviews - Psychology, Meditation, and Philosophy book reviews

Hopefully there aren't too many bugs.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's a more in depth look at Flow psychology.









How to gain Flow in 7 steps


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/flow-in-7-steps-mihaly-csikszentmihalyi/ The City. The city can feel boxed in and stifling. The shapes of square buildings have the perception of stress and boredom. Desp




rumble.com





Part 2 of Freud is taking some time, but I hope to find a story to thread all these ideas that he puts into his topography of The Mental Apparatus.

Enjoy!


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

...and the video as well.









Dreams - Sigmund Freud


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/dreams-sigmund-freud/ Exploration, understanding, and relief. Censorship, bias, and deception. This is Freud's exploration of dreams. Intro: 0:00 Necessity is the birth o




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Deleted and replaced


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Deleted and replaced


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Deleted and replaced


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This is my review of the Freud classic Totem and Taboo. Despite so much legitimate criticism of Freud there's a lot of good stuff in his books and I can tell that I'll be able to use it as a foundation to understand later clinicians and thinkers.

Totem & Taboo - Sigmund Freud (Envy Part 2)

Psych Reviews blog:

Totem and Taboo - Sigmund Freud (Envy Part 2) - Psych Reviews

YouTube:









Totem and Taboo - Sigmund Freud


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/totem-taboo-sigmund-freud-envy-part-2/ After Freud’s initial success, he was ready to start taking his early theories and advance them into other areas outside of Psychoa




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This was a little exhausting but I finished my interviews with both female and male victims of Narcissistic Abuse. Here are the two blog entries:

Female Victims of Narcissistic Abuse - Psych Reviews
Women

Male Victims of Narcissistic Abuse - Psych Reviews
Men


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

How to Walk by Thich Nhat Hanh.

Blog:

How to Walk - Thich Nhat Hanh - Psych Reviews

Video:









How to Walk - Thich Nhat Hanh


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/how-to-walk-thich-nhat-hanh/ Throughout the day it is hard to include mindfulness for meditation practitioners. The mind can swirl around goals and obstacles for most of




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

If there's one area where I find the difference in older and newer traditions of Buddhism is the emphasis on appropriate effort as a part of the practice. This is emphasized in Analayo's Direct Path book.









Satipatthana: The Direct Path to Realization by Bhikkhu Analayo


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/satipatthana-the-direct-path-to-realization-bhikkhu-analayo/ For those who have floundered in many different Buddhist traditions and want a solid foundation of Early Budd




rumble.com




Satipatthana The Direct Path to Realization

Blog: Satipatthana: The Direct Path to Realization by Bhikkhu Analayo - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This is the end of a trilogy of interviews on narcissistic abuse.

LGBTIQA victims of Narcissistic Abuse - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here is a combination of psychology and meditation insights mixed together. His book alerted me to how unrealistic it would be to do mental work without some strain. Some strain is avoidable with meditation practices, but it is not completely avoidable.

Attention and Effort - Daniel Kahneman

Blog:

Attention and Effort - Daniel Kahneman - Psych Reviews

Video:









Attention and Effort - Daniel Kahneman


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/attention-and-effort-daniel-kahneman/ When a meditator has a number of years under their belt they find that there are particular insights that work together to bring the




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Spiritual Bypassing and Inner Bonding - Margaret Paul

Blog: Spiritual Bypassing and Inner Bonding - Psych Reviews

What I find interesting, is that meditation can aid connection with the self, by allowing a dialogue with feelings, but also the self can be relaxed in the typical way of meditation. Both options are available. 

Video:


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's a guided meditation for good measure on Inner Bonding:


Inner Bonding Guided Meditation - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Blog: World Narcissistic Abuse Awareness Day June 1st - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

The Psychology of Things (2 part series) - Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi

Blog:
The Meaning of Things
The Meaning of Things - Csikszentmihalyi & Rochberg-Halton (Psychology of Things Part 1 of 2) - Psych Reviews

The Art of Seeing
The Art of Seeing - Csikszentmihalyi & Robinson (Psychology of Things Part 2 of 2) - Psych Reviews

YouTube Playlist:


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Violence and the Sacred - René Girard

Blog: Violence and the Sacred - René Girard - Psych Reviews

YouTube:


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

The Mind Illuminated - Culadasa

Blog: The Mind Illuminated - Culadasa - Psych Reviews

YouTube:


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Thought and Meditation - Rob Burbea

The mindfulness of measuring has been helpful. It cooled my brain just a little bit. Every bit helps.

Blog: 

Thought and meditation - Rob Burbea - Psych Reviews

YouTube:


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's a refurbishment of a prior video on Freud's The Interpretation of Dreams to account for the fact that this series is going to be longer than I thought since Freud ideas developed in a scattered way across many books and papers. &#55357;&#56882;

Blog: Dreams - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This was a refreshing challenge on the debate between Determinism and Free will. Later developments in the 20th century would go into areas where determinism creates the free will we have, but in the meantime these types of thoughts feel a lot like a mindfulness meditation.

The Psychopathology of Everyday Life - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Freud's theory on Humour and Jokes: 

Blog: Humour - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This was a long review of Freud's sexual theories, and only part 1. I'm not sure what happened to my subtitles, but I'll post them later for those are ESL learners:

Sexuality Part 1: The Aberrations - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Part two of Freud's basic theories on sexuality: Infantile Sexuality. One gets the sense that a parent's influence can last an entire lifetime.

Blog: Sexuality Part 2: Infantile Sexuality - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This post took a lot of listening to complete, but it was enjoyable to listen to the hardcore practice of Thanissaro Bhikkhu. He has a sense of humour that's all his own, but it's a humour that reminds us of death.

Emotional Feeding - Thanissaro Bhikkhu

Blog: Emotional Feeding - Thanissaro Bhikkhu - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This is the first installment of Greek Philosophy. Even though Thales is more of a legend, there's a lot that can be learned about rational thinking vs. mythical thinking.

Blog: The Presocratics - Thales - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's my first case study, Freud's analysis of "Dora". I put everything but the kitchen sink into this one. It will be nice to take a break!

It includes insights in Transference, Countertransference, Bigotry, Sexism, Projection, Mental Peace, Meaning in life, and probably a lot more. LOL!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Blog: Case Studies: Dora - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Happy New Year!

Blog: New Year's Day, or Any Day, Guided Meditation - Emotional Feeding - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's my review on Actualism, and Richard from Australia's website: The Actual Freedom Trust. 

This is NOT the Actualism method! - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's a review on Freud's Pleasure Principle. It provides a good description of neurosis and how we can turn away from reality.






Blog: The Pleasure Principle - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

New video on the internal commentator. It's mostly in the Advaita Vedanta style, but that's a good place to start and end for most people. Happy insights! 

The Commentator:

Blog:

The Commentator - Psych Reviews

YouTube:


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This is the next installment of the Presocratics. Anaximander struggles to find a way to move beyond Thales assertion that water is the origin of the world. There's also commentary from Nietzsche and Heidegger, including some Heideggarian meditation methods that should look eeriely familiar. Have a good Sunday!

Blog: The Presocratics: Anaximander - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's the last of the Milesian School with Anaximenes of Miletus.

Blog: The Presocratics: Anaximenes - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

World Narcissistic Abuse Awareness Day is upon us soon (June 1st).

Please sign up for your free telesummit: https://wnaad.com/

Here's my contribution on the psychology of Stalking.

Blog: Stalking - Psych Reviews


----------



## Learned (May 4, 2019)

What a pile of interesting POVs


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's a brief review of Freud's theory of Sublimation. It's a defense mechanism, but it can be more than that with the likes of Leonardo Da Vinci. What I noticed is that much of any pleasure is a relief from pain. Pain is required so that the relief of pleasure can be enjoyed. This is a subtle pain though, not a car accident. This is similar to the Opponent-Process Theory that measures excitement and boredom. It is also like Csikszentmihalyi's Flow. It can also be found in meditative Jhanas, where the progressive Jhanas involve less pain and more refined peace.

Blog: Sublimation - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This is a guided meditation inspired by Thanissaro Bhikkhu's talks on Emotional Feeding. It's also tangentially inspired by the recent Sublimation video. It includes grey noise and text.

Blog: Emotional Feeding Guided Meditation - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

One of the most analyzed psychology cases is that of Daniel Paul Schreber. Included in this analysis are the subjects of Schizophrenia, Paranoia, sexual fluidity, projection, and parenting methods.

Blog: http://psychreviews.org/case-studies-daniel-schreber/


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Fresh interview with people who escaped from toxic relationships. It's also a Midsommar movie review.

How to get rid of narcissists and change your life - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's a video on many ways one can motivate themselves to get started and why they should try. It includes Freud, Play Psychology, Intrinsic Motivation, High Performance research, and a strong attempt at Heideggerian meditations of Gifting, Thanking, and Love. Enjoy!

Blog: How to motivate yourself - Freud and beyond - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Childhood phobias, triggers, and the danger of brainwashing. 'Little Hans' and Freud.

Blog: Case Studies: Little Hans - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Improving concentration with lots of advice from Gangaji, Pema Chödrön, Leonard Jacobson, Thanissaro Bhikkhu, Amy Aubry, Georgi Y Johnson, Renate McNay, Mariana Caplan and Rob Burbea. It's also a recap of a lot of my recent videos. It's heavy on Mahayana styles for those who care.


Blog: Improving Concentration - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

I've only recently heard about allegations against Culadasa from Dharma Treasure regarding sexual misconduct. Now I've done a review of his book recently, The Mind Illuminated, and you can see a statement below from Dharma Treasure outlining the allegations. Whether the circumstances are better or worse than what is described, it's a lesson for all of us. 

Blog: Scandal, Ambivalence, Hypocrisy and Culture - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This is a phenomenological study on how Cults work and what to look for when they are influencing you. Like a virus, Cults create fronts to disguise their exploitative agendas. After this video, you'll be able to detect them, even if they are operating in legal operations.

Blog: Cult Psychology - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This is a review of Freud's 'Ratman,' Ernst Lanzer. It focuses on Transference therapy and the roles of emotional triggers, displacement, projection, and perception in our lives. If you have a meditation practice, try to see if you can catch your emotional triggers, relax the reactions, and accept yourself.

Blog: Case Studies: The 'Ratman' - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## windking (Oct 10, 2019)

PsychReviews said:


> If you have a meditation practice, try to see if you can catch your emotional triggers, relax the reactions, and accept yourself.


It helps a lot,istart with myself, it's hard to deal with your emotions.


----------



## windking (Oct 10, 2019)

PsychReviews said:


> If you have a meditation practice, try to see if you can catch your emotional triggers, relax the reactions, and accept yourself.


It helps a lot,istart with myself, it's hard to deal with your emotions.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

windking said:


> It helps a lot,istart with myself, it's hard to deal with your emotions.


Make sure you see clearly and feel the energy drain of defense mechanisms and slowly get disenchanted with them. Then get your attention span focused on your goals. This means the attention span is filled up with useful goals and acting on them so that it doesn't keep wandering back to those old emotional triggers. The brain is designed to ruminate, but we all feel a lot better when make some progress on one goal or another instead of being caught up in triggers. It will always take a little bit of effort to go back to concentration and Flow.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's the 1st part of Freud's 'The Wolfman'. It focuses more on Freud's case study. Part 2 will have more modern analysis. The blog version will be available when Pt 2 is complete.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

This is Part 2 of Serge's story. There's enough room for a Pt 3. This covers his later Psychoanalysis with Ruth Mack Brunswick and conversations with Muriel Gardiner, and of course his Autobiography.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Blog: New Year's Resolutions 2020 - Less clinging - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's the final chapter of the Wolfman Story. Topics include Homosexuality OCD, Pathogenic secrets, The Cycle of Abuse, and Serge looking back over his life.

Case Studies: The 'Wolfman' - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

5 reasons why New Year's Resolutions Fail and what to do about it.

Blog: http://psychreviews.org/why-new-years-resolutions-often-fail/


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Based on Freud’s Love trilogy and René Girard’s updates, this is an analysis of how relationships, or anything for that matter, can be over or undervalued. 

Blog: Love - Sigmund Freud and Beyond - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

With different meditation advice on Transference, Communal Happiness, and Wonder, Xenophanes started moving the philosophical conversation to "the good life." His tone is that of someone who likes good behaviour and memorable social exchanges. If I were to get his MBTI type he definitely likes Feeling Extroversion.

Blog: The Presocratics: Xenophanes - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Blog: The Jhanas - Psych Reviews






A compilation of the 8 Jhanas and insights from the points of view of many masters and commentators: Adyashanti, Thanissaro Bhikkhu, Ajahn Brahm, Leigh Brasington, Rob Burbea, John Butler, Julia Cameron, Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi, Meister Eckhart, Henepola Gunaratana, Martin Heidegger, Daniel Ingram, Ramana Maharshi, Tina Rasmussen, J. Reid Meloy, Rumi, Pak Au Sayadaw, Daniel J. Siegel, Stephen Snyder, Rupert Spira, and Arahant Upatissa.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

During WWI, Sigmund Freud was able to stew over his theories, some early criticisms, but he also took stock of the Great War that interrupted everyone's lives. The life that people once new, in what was called the British Peace, the long peace that lasted 100 years, was over. Lives were uprooted, but there was also a lot of optimism on each side. There was a sense of adventure, until one faced reality and saw what adventure really was like.

Blog: War Part 1 - Sigmund Freud and Beyond - Psych Reviews









On War and Death - Freud and Beyond - War Pt. (1/3)


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/war-sigmund-freud/ During WWI, Sigmund Freud was able to stew over his theories, some early criticisms, but he also took stock of the Great War that interrupted everyone'




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Freud reviews The Pleasure Principle, The Reality Principle and theorizes a Nirvana Principle.

Blog: War Part 2 - Beyond the Pleasure Principle – Sigmund Freud and Beyond - Psych Reviews









Beyond the Pleasure Principle - Freud & Beyond - War Pt. (2/3)


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/war-part-2-beyon…freud-and-beyond/ Freud reviews The Pleasure Principle, The Reality Principle and theorizes a Nirvana Principle. Intro: 0:00 Vimy: 1:00 War Neuroses: 12:




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Freud's exploration of Prestige and how it influences us.

Blog: War Part 3 - Group Psychology - Freud and Beyond - Psych Reviews









Group Psychology - Freud & Beyond - War Pt. (3/3)


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/war-part-3-group-psychology-freud-and-beyond/ Freud's exploration of Prestige and its hypnotic effect on all of us. Intro: 0:00 Death toll: 1:00 Group Psychology: 3:38 Pr




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Freud theorizes how the conceptual ego is developed.

Blog: The Ego and the Id - Sigmund Freud - Psych Reviews









The Ego and the Id - Sigmund Freud


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/the-ego-the-id-and-the-superego-sigmund-freud/ Freud theorizes how the conceptual ego is developed. Intro: 0:00 Id: 1:21 Repression: 13:57 Ego: 28:08 Super-ego: 42:05 Out




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

With The Ego and the Id, Freud talked about an expanding Ego-Body-Concept. Now with Otto Fenichel's Narcissistic Supply, what happens when this Ego-concept expands to devour people?

Blog: Narcissistic Supply - Freud & Beyond - Psych Reviews









Narcissistic Supply - Freud and Beyond - WNAAD


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/narcissistic-supply-freud-beyond/ World Narcissistic Abuse Awareness Day, June 1st: https://wnaad.com/ With The Ego and the Id, Freud talked about an expanding Ego-Body-C




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

The biggest stumbling block in meditation practice is over-intellectualizing it. A way to get over it is to actively search for a concrete self. Failure is an unexpected pleasure.

Blog: Mindfulness: How to avoid intellectualizing your practice. - Psych Reviews









Mindfulness - How to avoid intellectualizing your practice. [Anatta]


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/mindfulness/ How do we deal with over-intellectualism in meditation practice? Quotes from Bhikkhu Analayo, Pema Chödron, Mooji, Daniel J. Siegel, Adyashanti, and S.N. Goe




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Now that the sense of self is seen through, there are glimpses of peace. Thanissaro Bhikkhu talks about how to preserve it.

Blog: http://psychreviews.org/how-to-meditate-for-longer/









Mindfulness - How to meditate for longer. [Dukkha]


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/how-to-meditate-for-longer/ Now that the sense of self is seen through, there are glimpses of peace. Thanissaro Bhikkhu talks about how to preserve it. Intro: 0:00 Dukkha




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

In preparation for the impermanence of everything, there is a chance that the mind will breakdown. Shinzen Young describes how impermanence can be fulfilling.

Blog: Mindfulness: Gone [Anicca] - Psych Reviews









Mindfulness - Gone. [Anicca]


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/mindfulness-gone-anicca/ After seeing through the concrete self, and learning how to preserve peace, Shinzen Young describes how to see the richness of impermanence. Intr




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

After learning about the Buddhist Three Characteristics, we can now put them all together and enjoy things like Forest Bathing. #AfterCOVID.

Blog: Forest Bathing #AfterCOVID - Psych Reviews









Forest Bathing - Dr. Qing Li


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/forest-bathing-aftercovid/ After learning about the Buddhist Three Characteristics, we can now put them all together and enjoy things like Forest Bathing. Intro: 0:00 Shi




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Increasingly Freud was pushed to "cure" homosexuals from their orientation by eager families. Freud instead found that Psychoanalysis had its limits.

Blog: Sexuality Pt. 3: Homosexuality - Sigmund Freud & Beyond - Psych Reviews









Sexuality Pt 3: Homosexuality - Sigmund Freud & Beyond


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/sexuality-pt3-sigmund-freud/ Increasingly Freud was pushed to "cure" homosexuals from their orientation by eager families. Freud instead found that Psychoanalysis had its




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

He was called a "riddler," and he believed in the power of fire. His message was that all is One. He was Heraclitus of Ephesus.

Blog: The Presocratics: Heraclitus - Psych Reviews









The Presocratics: Heraclitus


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/the-presocratics-heraclitus/ They called him a "riddler" and he believed in the power of fire. He said that "all things are one." He was Heraclitus of Ephesus. Intro: 0:0




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Sigmund Freud had a lot of trouble with self-defeating patients, especially 'The Wolfman.' He was influenced to study masochism because of recurring beating fantasies indulged by his patients.









Sexuality Pt 4: Masochism - Sigmund Freud & Beyond


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/a-child-is-being-beaten-sigmund-freud/ Sigmund Freud had a lot of trouble with self-defeating patients, especially 'The Wolfman.' He was influenced to study masochism bec




rumble.com





Blog: Sexuality Pt. 4: Masochism - Sigmund Freud & Beyond - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Sigmund Freud described Masochism as Sadism against one self, but what is Sadism like when it's targeted outside oneself?

Blog: Sexuality Pt. 5: Sadism - Sigmund Freud and Beyond - Psych Reviews









Sexuality Pt 5: Sadism - Sigmund Freud & Beyond


Sigmund Freud described Masochism as Sadism against one self, but what is Sadism like when it's targeted outside oneself? Intro: 0:00 Sadism: 0:24 Objectification: 8:08 Cancel Culture: 17:27 Resources




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, it's been 3 years, and it's time to say goodbye to Sigmund Freud, though I expect he'll be back since so many other psychologists talk about him.

In this last episode, Freud faces religion, wishful thinking, and the problem of maintaining individual happiness in a world of envy and aggression. Included also are the emotional precursors of Nazism and Communism. He also tackles the age-old question, "What does a woman want?"

Blog: Psychoanalysis - Sigmund Freud & Beyond - Psych Reviews









Psychoanalysis - Sigmund Freud and Beyond


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/psychoanalysis-sigmund-freud/ Well, it's been 3 years, and it's time to say goodbye to Sigmund Freud, though I expect he'll be back since so many other psychologists talk




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

After eroding a pathological Super-ego with mindfulness and concentration one can take advantage of the pleasures of Positive Psychology. For many, this is their stopping point, but for others, there is even more to meditation. Commentary and suggestions from Positive psychology, Upasika Kee Nanayon, Rob Burbea, Thanissaro Bhikkhu, and Adyashanti. #meditation #addiction #addictiontreatment









Mindfulness: Letting go


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/mindfulness-letting-go/ After eroding a pathological Super-ego with mindfulness and concentration one can take advantage of the pleasures of Positive Psychology. For many




rumble.com





Blog: Mindfulness: Letting Go - Psych Reviews


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Description of a gradual development towards Nirvana. Authors include Thanissaro Bhikkhu, Rob Burbea, Bhikkhu Analayo, Christopher Titmuss, Guang Po, Jeffrey Hopkins, Daniel Ingram, Rupert Spira, Daniel J. Siegel, B.F. Skinner, and Adyashanti.

I took the prior Mahasi noting video and Rob's Seeing that Frees video and added it to this one so that everything is included in one place. I'll probably return back to Buddhist videos, but for now, I'm going to explore some Western religions and see what meditations they have.

Blog: Mindfulness: Nirvana - Psych Reviews









Mindfulness: Nirvana


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/mindfulness-nirvana/ Description of a gradual development towards Nirvana. Authors include Thanissaro Bhikkhu, Rob Burbea, Bhikkhu Analayo, Christopher Titmuss, Guang Po,




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

One of the early Presocratics to create a cultish following was Pythagoras. Mixing mathematics with a purity dogma, he managed to end up being a major influence on Western Philosophy.

Blog: The Presocratics: Pythagoras and Pythagoreans - Psych Reviews 









The Presocratics: Pythagoras


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/the-presocratics-pythagoras/ One of the early Presocratics to create a cultish following was Pythagoras. Mixing mathematics with a purity dogma, he managed to end up bein




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Many people look to the East for knowledge of spiritual contemplation and meditation, but the West had its own influencers with similar insights. Parmenides of Elea provided a way of "Thinking" that influenced continental philosophers like Martin Heidegger and is still relevant in today's world of distraction and social control.

Blog: The Presocratics: Parmenides - Psych Reviews









The Presocratics: Parmenides


Blog: http://psychreviews.org/the-presocratics-parmenides/ Many people look to the East for knowledge of spiritual contemplation and meditation, but the West had its own influencers with similar insig




rumble.com


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

I've been plugging away at my NSFW Text-only Perversion Series. Some light reading before bedtime.

*Part 1: Incest: *








Perversion Part 1: Incest - Ferenczi and Beyond - Psych Reviews


Sándor Ferenczi was a loyal follower of Sigmund Freud, who wandered into heresy with his exhumation of Freud's Seduction Theory.




psychreviews.org




*Part 2: Bestiality: *








Perversion Part 2: Bestiality - Psych Reviews


One of the stranger perversions is Bestiality. Like in Part 1: Incest, Bestiality is more prevalent than people are willing to admit.




psychreviews.org




*Part 3: Necrophilia: *








Perversion Part 3: Necrophilia - Psych Reviews


As I reviewed in the prior installments of this series, I noticed a pattern emerge related to power differentials and a need for replacements.




psychreviews.org




*Part 4: Pedohebephilia and Ritual Abuse:* http://psychreviews.org/perversion-part-4-pedohebephilia-ritual-abuse/*Part 5: Sadomasochism:*http://psychreviews.org/perversion-part-5-sadomasochism/


----------

